# Ideas for a Fursona



## Penny_Shavings109 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have recently been in situations where I need to rp as a furry. But I have no fursona so I always have to decline the rp. So I need some help and tips for creating my fursona. I think she should be a crimosn red dragon named Graphite.


----------



## Corvyn (Mar 29, 2016)

I daresay you've answered your own thread there. All that's left is to flesh Graphite out a little, at least physically. I'm sure all the personality tidbits will come to light later.

First thing's first: what type of dragon is she? There are quite a few to choose from.


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 30, 2016)

Maybe I'm just a dumb nerd but I kinda feel like there should maybe be a little meaning behind a name like that.

For starters, Graphite isn't red, it's grey. In fact, it's what pencil leads are made out of (they USED to use actual lead [Pb] but stopped for obvious reasons). Graphite is also the most stable form of pure Carbon. Cinnabar, however, is a beautiful deep crimson -- but is also highly toxic due to its mercury content (mercury sulfide, to be precise). Of course, that only matters if you want a mineral name for your character...

</twocents>


----------



## Penny_Shavings109 (Mar 30, 2016)

Corvyn said:


> I daresay you've answered your own thread there. All that's left is to flesh Graphite out a little, at least physically. I'm sure all the personality tidbits will come to light later.
> 
> First thing's first: what type of dragon is she? There are quite a few to choose from.



I didn't know that there were more types of dragons. I'm also kinda new to the furry fandom.



Victor-933 said:


> Maybe I'm just a dumb nerd but I kinda feel like there should maybe be a little meaning behind a name like that.
> 
> For starters, Graphite isn't red, it's grey. In fact, it's what pencil leads are made out of (they USED to use actual lead [Pb] but stopped for obvious reasons). Graphite is also the most stable form of pure Carbon. Cinnabar, however, is a beautiful deep crimson -- but is also highly toxic due to its mercury content (mercury sulfide, to be precise). Of course, that only matters if you want a mineral name for your character...
> 
> </twocents>


I based my Fursona after my favorite traits. Such as Crimson being my favorite color and the name Graphite because I love to write. I've got not much experience with this kind of thing.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 30, 2016)

A graphite dragon... I feel like the inside of the mouth would be grey and when they lick something, it leaves a pencil mark. XD


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> A graphite dragon... I feel like the inside of the mouth would be grey and when they lick something, it leaves a pencil mark. XD



That would be dirty but really cute/silly at the same time.
It's like the embodiment of the smear of pencil you get on the side of your hand when you draw.


But @Penny_Shavings109 
Like @Victor-933 said about the graphite coloring.
Maybe you could give your Dragon a bulky,sort of chunky graphite look 
[Like how those pencils for carpentry are shaped,more flat and square then pointed]
and play around with the coloring you'd expect from different types of pencils.
Since you like Crimson,maybe add that color in for the smaller details,like make the tounge two toned  [crimson and a graphite color you choose],outline the eye in Crimson,maybe give it Crimson claws or tribal markings or even veins.
That way you can get the best of both worlds,and it'll be something special to you.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 30, 2016)

ooo or the lava look, where the top scales are dark grey but it glows red/orange underneath!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> ooo or the lava look, where the top scales are dark grey but it glows red/orange underneath!


Also a good idea!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 30, 2016)

a red dragon named graphite? that sounds awesome!
just know this, dragons can have feathers on the back of there heads. and feathers are an great substitute for hair.


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 30, 2016)

(Edit: I'm sorry I wrote so much xwx ) (Edited again: In case anyone was confused, I said that I thought Graphite was a fine name, and I don't think names have to be reminiscent of a character's physical appearance! That's why I then said that to accentuate the meaning of the name, additional traits beyond permanent physical appearance could be used)

I don't think the name has to go with the color of the character (or color with name). ^^ That's....well, kind of silly. Not to say there's anything with doing it. But think, Red the red fox, Blue the blue whale. It's a little silly to me X3
But I do think that the part of you that loves writing should be displayed in your character as well, for the name to make more sense. ^w^

Maybe Graphite could be portrayed as a writing dragon~? ^^ I don't know if you wanted more of an anthropomorphic character who walks on two legs and acts like a person, or a feral animalistic dragon who walks on all fours, but I can imagine a feral dragon who happens to use a literal chunk of graphite to write things X3

I think that because crimson is the color you like, it would be good to use more of that than the darker grays and backs of Graphite. But if your character did use a chunk of Graphite it would probably be all over them a lot of the time, so it practically would be part of their coloring XD

There are a lot of red dragons though, so if your character's individuality in comparison to others is something you're concerned about, it would be good to have some strong characteristics.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2016)

Aloe-ki said:


> (Edit: I'm sorry I wrote so much xwx
> 
> I don't think the name has to go with the color of the character (or color with name). ^^ That's....well, kind of silly. Not to say there's anything with doing it. But think, Red the red fox, Blue the blue whale. It's a little silly to me X3
> But I do think that the part of you that loves writing should be displayed in your character as well, for the name to make more sense. ^w^
> ...





We were just saying it's better to play more on the name and work in the different graphite shades as well as the Crimson @Penny_Shavings109 originally wanted that way like you mentioned it would have stronger characteristics to help it stand out and if Penny wanted to,they could add in some quirks like a giant graphite bit to write/draw with or like I mentioned they could have the chunky,graphite square bits on their body too.
Tatsu also had a good idea with bringing everything together with the edgy lava/glowy look.
Penny could even incorporate some metallic into the character design too,since Graphite has that somewhat shiny/metallic look to it.
It's all about brainstorming in the end,we're just here to bounce ideas off Penny to see what they like the best and help them move along with the design.
I'm also really specific about naming/designing stuff,so I tend to really get into this sort of thing.
So that's just my two cents on the topic at hand lol.


----------



## Penny_Shavings109 (Mar 30, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> That would be dirty but really cute/silly at the same time.
> It's like the embodiment of the smear of pencil you get on the side of your hand when you draw.
> 
> 
> ...




I probably should have mentioned that Graphite is a very gluttonous dragon and is over weight. Could that work? 



Tatsuchan18 said:


> ooo or the lava look, where the top scales are dark grey but it glows red/orange underneath!


I love that idea!


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 30, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> We were just saying it's better to play more on the name and work in the different graphite shades as well as the Crimson @Penny_Shavings109 originally wanted that way like you mentioned it would have stronger characteristics to help it stand out and if Penny wanted to,they could add in some quirks like a giant graphite bit to write/draw with or like I mentioned they could have the chunky,graphite square bits on their body too.
> Tatsu also had a good idea with bringing everything together with the edgy lava/glowy look.
> Penny could even incorporate some metallic into the character design too,since Graphite has that somewhat shiny/metallic look to it.
> It's all about brainstorming in the end,we're just here to bounce ideas off Penny to see what they like the best and help them move along with the design.
> ...



I'm sorry? I'm a little confused...


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2016)

Penny_Shavings109 said:


> I probably should have mentioned that Graphite is a very gluttonous dragon and is over weight. Could that work?
> 
> 
> I love that idea!




You could incorporate the chunky/blocky almost rock like bits to his body if you wanted to,kind of like there's chunks of graphite growing from it's body or it's made of graphite itself.
That way it would be go along with actual graphite and it would help with the fact it's gluttonous too,kinda like taking care of two things with one idea if that makes sense.
Lol.






Aloe-ki said:


> I'm sorry? I'm a little confused...



Like I said in response to the two private messages you sent me,I'm not mad.
I'm just explaining myself.
You didn't even do anything wrong.
It's all chill.


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 30, 2016)

@Samandriel Morningstar Okay ^w^


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 30, 2016)

Got inspired by the thread to make this, you can have it if u want. XD
The wings are like, mineral spikes! XD like a geo-dragon or something.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2016)

@Penny_Shavings109  check that out,it's awesome!  ^^^


----------



## Penny_Shavings109 (Mar 31, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> Got inspired by the thread to make this, you can have it if u want. XD
> The wings are like, mineral spikes! XD like a geo-dragon or something.



That is amazing! I was going to do the drawing myself, but this's way better.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 31, 2016)

Penny_Shavings109 said:


> That is amazing! I was going to do the drawing myself, but this's way better.


i'm glad you like it.


----------

